# (off topic) vilket webbhotell ska man välja?

## Ethernal

nån som vet vilket webbhotell som är bra? behöver regga en domän och ha php och mysql, annars kräver jag inte så mycket.. tips mottages gärna! tack på förhand

----------

## durian

 *Ethernal wrote:*   

> nån som vet vilket webbhotell som är bra? behöver regga en domän och ha php och mysql, annars kräver jag inte så mycket.. tips mottages gärna! tack på förhand

 

Jag användar levonline "www.levonline.com", har inte haft några problem (än :)  ). Ssh och shell tillgång, php, mysql...

-peter

----------

## Lemen

Jeg bruker mediatemple.com - veldig fornøyd. Bra priser, og mye features  :Smile: 

Servere i USA så pingtiden er ikke den allerbeste for oss her i scandinavia.

----------

## Arla

Jag har fatt tips av en webbspecialist, om man kan kalla honom sa, om Surftown. Sjalv har jag ingen erfarenhet av nagot annat an B-one, men vill man lita pa min vaen sa ska Surftown vara precis likadant, fast med battre support.

Vice versa har jag anvant supporten hos Surftown, men inte hos B-one, och mycket riktigt, det gick snabbt (timme, hogst) och jag fick bra hjalp.

----------

